# USA interest in G1MRA (The Gauge One Model Railway Association)?



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I joined the G1MRA (The Gauge One Model Railway Association) two years ago with an interest then in building the ARM1G live steam locomotive in Gauge 1. Located in Philadelphia area, I have not attended any of the "Overseas Groups" in USA with G1MRA, in particular the New England Group that is active up with "steam ups" in Boston to Maine.

While I have postponed building the smaller scale ARM1G project, I enjoy running my Accucraft Baguley Drewry electric diesel locomotive at my home garden railway and my Accucraft Hunslet live steam locomotive at PLS (Pennsylvania Live Steamers), where I am regular member. I plan on asking other PLS members during the season ending Turkey Trot event whether they are members of G1MRA.

http://youtu.be/7DLZG_IuaFA

Is there anyone reading this forum a member of G1MRA and located in mid-Atlantic area of US that might be interested in meeting at the York Show(s) and PLS in 2014 for discussion on forming an "Overseas Group?"

Bryan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, You would note that many of us G1 guys from PLS are G1mra members along with myself here in NJ.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bryan 

Several of the "standard gauge" crowd that run regularly on Mike Moore's portable track are G1MRA members, myself included.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Could use the membership list to make contact to all G1MRA members within the region for the purpose of discussion of this concept 
BTW- 
*Dues are due by*
*January 02, 2014* dues for membership are due as of Jan. 2
*Dues are due by*
*January 02, 2014 Dues are due by
January 02, 2014
*


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like an I was already in an unofficial "Overseas Group" of G1MRA members without realizing it, given my past attendance at Mike Moore's events, along with PLS scheduled events.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to be a member and they put out a list yearly of members by country/state. Guess that would not help with people who use 'handles' like you.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bryan 

As a member, you were sent a CD with the membership roster. You can easily figure out who is in your area.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Jerry, I updated my profile and my settings here for better "exposure" that will add to information to my "handle" here.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm. Two places in these threads are very dark letters, overlapped some, "*Dues are due by January 02, 2014*". Not counting the post by Charles "January 02, 2014 dues for membership are due as of Jan. 2". 
One in Dr. Rivet's post, the other in Jerry Barnes' post. 
Must be that super-duper software this forum tries to use.


----------

